# Pokémon Black 2 & White 2 - CoroCoro Reveal



## Jake (Apr 12, 2012)

Serebii said:
			
		

> The first images from CoroCoro have started to come. These images showcase the first screenshots of Pok?mon Black 2 & White 2 and provide a lot of information. First, the game is set in Unova and shows the new trainers and the rival. The game is set 2 years later than in BW and features the map of the Unova region being partially frozen, while other areas have been updated, such as Route 4. The Unova Pok?dex has 300 Pok?mon within it. There are various new areas in Unova including Hiougi City (ヒオウギシティ), where you begin your journey. There are other areas which has a gym leader who focuses upon Poison; Homika (ホミカ), who is also said to be in the anime this June and sits in her gym which is a music club, fitting her appearance with a guitar. Another gym leader is Shizui (シズイ), the Water-type leader. The trainer with the spiky hair is the rival and there is a new researcher called Akuroma (アクロマ) who researches Pok?mon Strength
> Hiougi City has a Pok?mon Centre and a Trainer School and areas where you can look upon the areas. There are shops, underwater tunnels with clear glass (Mantine flowing overhead), building with blue and red statues all around Unova.
> That's all the information these scans provide.
> It has also been confirmed that Black Kyurem will know the move Freeze Shock and that White Kyurem knows the move Ice Burn.
> Within the new Unova Pok?dex, which contains a combination of old and new (Unova) Pok?mon, Psyduck is #026, Riolu is #033 and Metagross is #254, with other Pok?mon such as Tyranitar, Lapras & Arcanine being available. We'll bring more should it come later but click the thumbnails for the larger images





Spoiler: images



















not being racist but they look too Asian.


*EXCITEMENT PLUS!*​



			
				Serebii said:
			
		

> *Pok?mon AR Searcher*
> 
> The Nintendo Direct showcase has just revealed two new 3DS eShop download software. First, is Pok?mon AR Searcher, a new Augmented Reality game downloadable on the eShop where you search around for various Pok?mon. These Pok?mon can then be sent to your Black 2 & White 2 games. It is due for release on June 23rd in Japan for 300 Yen. Pre-release pictures have been added to the page, which you can get to by clicking the picture







			
				Serebii said:
			
		

> *Pok?dex 3D Pro*
> 
> In addition to that, Pok?dex 3D Pro has also been revealed. This 3DS download will contain the various non-Unova Pok?mon and will also feature Augmented Reality features. In addition to the non-Unova Pok?mon, it also includes the new forms introduced in Black 2 & White 2: Black Kyurem & White Kyurem. It's due for release on July 14th for 1500 Yen. Pre-release pictures have been added to the page, which you can get to by clicking the picture





Spoiler: AR Searcher

















Spoiler: Pok?dex 3D Pro


----------



## rafren (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm still disappointed that they didn't release this for the 3DS.


----------



## MajorDAO (Apr 12, 2012)

It still feels weird to see that a Pokemon game is having a direct-sequel... 

What. Did the last Black & White end in a cliff hanger or something.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Apr 12, 2012)

The guy that's supposed to be a guy looks like a girl. >.>


----------



## Yokie (Apr 12, 2012)

*insert complain here*

I'm curious how this game will turn out.


----------



## SockHead (Apr 12, 2012)

I love the new rival. Looks like he came straight from the manga or some ****


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 12, 2012)

As for the asian looks, it IS a japanese made game. lol
as for everything else. eh. but that gym leader chick with the guitar is my favorite. Looks badass and has badass pokemon. Poison<33


----------



## Andres (Apr 13, 2012)

Well the Villain of black and white Ghetsis escapes around the end, so hopefully the sequel which is 2 years later brings him back with another dirty plot in his head. Gotta love what two years could do to a person lol.


----------



## Andres (Apr 13, 2012)

rafren said:


> I'm still disappointed that they didn't release this for the 3DS.



I totally agree with you on that.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 13, 2012)

It is abit odd to have a direct squel.
However with the cliff hanger ending the original was there really a qeustion about what would have to happen next?

I am also disappointed by it not being a 3DS title but it was gonna be 3DS compatible like the original (one hopes).

I can't see these images on my 3DS so I can't comment on them.
Though being a japanese title first would mean it having Asain looking characters is not a far streach of the imagination.


----------



## Andres (Apr 13, 2012)

MDofDarkheart said:


> It is abit odd to have a direct squel.
> However with the cliff hanger ending the original was there really a qeustion about what would have to happen next?
> 
> I am also disappointed by it not being a 3DS title but it was gonna be 3DS compatible like the original (one hopes).
> ...



Yeah it is odd.. but its Nintendo, they just want to make some quick cash and also this is just to stall us, while game-freak is making the next main game. I really hope the next game is Full 3D graphics and no more sprites!!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 13, 2012)

Andres said:


> Yeah it is odd.. but its Nintendo, they just want to make some quick cash and also this is just to stall us, while game-freak is making the next main game. I really hope the next game is Full 3D graphics and no more sprites!!



I enjoy the classic 2D sprites. To me, complete 3D would ruin it and most likely prevent me from purchasing it.
But yeah, once this sequel is out Game Freak will probably start planning on the new.


----------



## Andres (Apr 13, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> I enjoy the classic 2D sprites. To me, complete 3D would ruin it and most likely prevent me from purchasing it.
> But yeah, once this sequel is out Game Freak will probably start planning on the new.



Well who knows what game-freak will do with the next game? They could probably keep the sprites or put 3D models. then again we won't find out until next year =/


----------



## Brad (Apr 15, 2012)

Still. My ideal pokemon game is a full 3-D world like gale of darkness, but no lame pokemon catching mechanics.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 15, 2012)

Brad said:


> Still. My ideal pokemon game is a full 3-D world like gale of darkness, but no lame pokemon catching mechanics.



If it were on a console, yes. I'd love a full 3D Pokemon game similar to Gale of Darkness, but with the handheld gameplay.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 20, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> If it were on a console, yes. I'd love a full 3D Pokemon game similar to Gale of Darkness, but with the handheld gameplay.



I agree.
A fully 3-D game on a heldhand would be nice.

I am hoping that what they plan for the next few games on 3DS.
I am not sure if that will happen or not though.


----------



## Jake (Apr 20, 2012)

I really dont care if there's a Pokemon game (excluding rumble) for he 3DS. All it really does is give it better graphics.


----------



## Kaiaa (Apr 20, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> I really dont care if there's a Pokemon game (excluding rumble) for he 3DS. All it really does is give it better graphics.



Same, but for me the only Pokemon game I'd like to see for the 3DS would be a Pokemon Snap.....but the likelihood of them making that game would be slim to none D=


----------



## twinkinator (Apr 20, 2012)

Bacon Boy said:


> The guy that's supposed to be a guy looks like a girl. >.>



I noticed that too...

I expected them to come out with a third in the series (D/P then Platinum concept) called Grey or something like that.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 20, 2012)

twinkinator said:


> I noticed that too...
> 
> I expected them to come out with a third in the series (D/P then Platinum concept) called Grey or something like that.



This is their version of grey. Instead of going the traditional route, they decided to release two separate versions instead of just sticking to one. That way they could add more to the game like they would with the original two, and make twice the profit they would if they had just made one.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 20, 2012)

I found something I thought was odd in Game Informer.
A little section on the side that said about "The 3D controls on the 3DS not working properly" or something and that Nintendo was "Surprized that no one was complaining" about it.
Ummmmmmm I think the 3D slider works fine.

Okay ummm back to the games.
I hope we get more new pokemon but that they look really cool!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 20, 2012)

MDofDarkheart said:


> I found something I thought was odd in Game Informer.
> A little section on the side that said about "The 3D controls on the 3DS not working properly" or something and that Nintendo was "Surprized that no one was complaining" about it.
> Ummmmmmm I think the 3D slider works fine.



It was a pretty large shipment of 3DS systems that had faulty 3D sliders. They would go all the way up, but it wouldn't register so the 3D wouldn't turn on. I kinda agree with Nintendo wondering why the heck nobody bothered to send in complaints. lol


----------



## Jake (Apr 20, 2012)

*EXCITEMENT PLUS!*​



			
				Serebii said:
			
		

> *Pok?mon AR Searcher*
> 
> The Nintendo Direct showcase has just revealed two new 3DS eShop download software. First, is Pok?mon AR Searcher, a new Augmented Reality game downloadable on the eShop where you search around for various Pok?mon. These Pok?mon can then be sent to your Black 2 & White 2 games. It is due for release on June 23rd in Japan for 300 Yen. Pre-release pictures have been added to the page, which you can get to by clicking the picture







			
				Serebii said:
			
		

> *Pok?dex 3D Pro*
> 
> In addition to that, Pok?dex 3D Pro has also been revealed. This 3DS download will contain the various non-Unova Pok?mon and will also feature Augmented Reality features. In addition to the non-Unova Pok?mon, it also includes the new forms introduced in Black 2 & White 2: Black Kyurem & White Kyurem. It's due for release on July 14th for 1500 Yen. Pre-release pictures have been added to the page, which you can get to by clicking the picture





Spoiler: AR Searcher














Spoiler: Pok?dex 3D Pro


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 21, 2012)

Wow! There is a bunch of cool news today. Really like the Pokemon AR searcher.


----------



## Jake (Apr 21, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Wow! There is a bunch of cool news today. Really like the Pokemon AR searcher.



Yes, it probably will be available world wide, but it better not be Japan only!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 21, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Yes, it probably will be available world wide, but it better not be Japan only!



Nah, normally Pokemon games aren't country exclusive. Would be silly.


----------



## Jake (Apr 21, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Nah, normally Pokemon games aren't country exclusive. Would be silly.




Good. idc about the Pokedex pro haha.
But weren't those PMD games for Wii, Typing DS and DS card game region exclusive?

I understand the card game, but i really wanted the typing game


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 21, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Good. idc about the Pokedex pro haha.
> But weren't those PMD games for Wii, Typing DS and DS card game region exclusive?
> 
> I understand the card game, but i really wanted the typing game



Yeah, but I guess they figured it wouldn't really sell or something outside of their region.


----------



## Jake (Apr 21, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Yeah, but I guess they figured it wouldn't really sell or something outside of their region.



I really wanted the typing game haha,
Anyway, there's two new promos for BW2 so I'll add them in a sec.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 22, 2012)

Oh also, to your earlier post about the main characters looking weird.




Spoiler











Nintendo logic.


----------



## Jake (Apr 22, 2012)

Omg haha. the best


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 24, 2012)

LOL! Nintendo logic rules! LOL!
Anyway, I'm hoping for more news on the games.


----------



## Jake (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm pretty sure they said we'd get more in CoroCoro in May.


----------



## Kaiaa (Apr 26, 2012)

I really like the pokedex 3D pro but....I know they let us have the pokedex 3D for free but I don't want to pay so much for the Pro because it will probably sit idle on my 3DS dock like the other one.  1500 yen is approximately 17-19 US dollars or so.

The AR Searcher however, I'd be willing to pay for. That's just awesome.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 26, 2012)

The AR searcher is worth it I think, but the Pro not so much.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 26, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> The AR searcher is worth it I think, but the Pro not so much.



Yeah, I think I've used the current Dex once while checking when Golett evolves because I was to lazy to check my phone and a computer. Besides, you can't check it while playing on the 3DS so what's the point?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 26, 2012)

Tom said:


> Yeah, I think I've used the current Dex once while checking when Golett evolves because I was to lazy to check my phone and a computer. Besides, you can't check it while playing on the 3DS so what's the point?



Exactly. I mean, heck. I've got a Pokedex on my phone I got for free and it works just as well. It's just not 3D.


----------



## Jake (Apr 27, 2012)

yeah, the AR is defs worth it
the 3D pro is more of a "give us moneyz for ****s" con


----------



## Jake (May 1, 2012)

Added some more pics for Pokedex 3D pro and AR searcher



Spoiler











see first post


----------

